# Choosing colours for an outfit



## Wren (Oct 4, 2019)

‘Blue and green should never be seen’ or so the saying goes, I actually think the two colours go well together but there are certain colours I would never mix, navy with black or brown, not keen on green and yellow either, it gives a budgerigar effect in my view

Which colours would you never mix ?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Gray/Brown  or Red/Green (except for Christmas of course)  or Green/Pink..  and Purple/Yellow (unless that's your school colors )


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2019)

Navy/Brown, Red/Pink


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 4, 2019)

Black and yellow.  Looks like bumblebee. Orange and any other red hue.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 4, 2019)

I ask my wife, she rules color around here. It is not that I have bad taste, hers is just better. 
I would never go buy anything more complicated than socks or workout cloths without her.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2019)

I have no hard and fast color rules.  Sometimes black and navy look very sharp together.  Ditto blue and green. Black with a smidge of yellow or the reverse can be stunning.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Navy/Brown, Red/Pink


Rad... once owned a pair of shoes and a sweater that could be worn with red, pink or orange!  Guess I could call that hue  Puerto Rican "Pink".  I wore them to death!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

depends on what it is .....


----------



## Liberty (Oct 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> depends on what it is .....


Now that little number  would certainly go with the whole rainbow, for sure, huh!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

the lighter shade of a dark shade will always go well with each other..

Navy with pale blue... red with pink.... Bottle green with pale green ... 

Then colours on the opposite spectrum..

Royal Blue and white ..

Dark Brown with lemon or baby pink... 

Dark brown base with a cream or beige 

Dark green with rose or pink... 

 Deep Purple with  pink..or beige..


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 4, 2019)

I love bright colors they cheer me up instantly


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 4, 2019)

Depends on what I get out of the dryer, being honest here.


----------



## chic (Oct 12, 2019)

I have no hard fast color rules. A person can make any colors work together, depending upon the individual. And remember accessories!!! They can make or break an outfit.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2019)

chic said:


> I have no hard fast color rules. A person can make any colors work together, depending upon the individual. And remember accessories!!! They can make or break an outfit.


I am sooooo bad with accessories.  Hopeless with scarves, brooches, belts and the the like.  Hats very rarely, and only then if protection from very cold weather or the sun is needed.   

My only accessories are jewelry - gold necklaces, occasional bracelets (mostly because my 4 year old granddaughter loves to clasp and unclasp them) and rings. Otherwise, I wear my clothing plain. 

Women who have figured out accessories and wear them well have my undying admiration. Never got the hang of it.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 13, 2019)

When I was in Jr. High I remember this girl being mercilessly picked on for wearing plaid & print together.  Not that she was a trendsetter, don't think that existed in the early '60's but today I have seen plaid & print together & it looks bold.  It always makes me think of that girl and how she was tortured.


----------

